# Which country are you from?



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Just wondering where people are located. I have included 19 countries in the poll because I could only add 20 to the list. I choose the list by the most populated countries. So if I have missed your country please forgive me. 

I am from the USA.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

And to be more precise -


----------



## HonourThyCat (Jan 16, 2010)

Wales :laughing:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Captain obvious reporting in:
I think a lot of the countries you listed there are going to remain at 0 :tongue:. While US + Other will be high...


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Kuja said:


> Captain obvious reporting in:
> I think a lot of the countries you listed there are going to remain at 0 :tongue:. While US + Other will be high...


I think so too. But I had only 20 options. I will compile the results from the post later.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

USA and every other country hates us...sometimes I wish I was a Canadian *looks at the 4 hour drive to the border* Not that bad, is it?


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Cake said:


> I think so too. But I had only 20 options. I will compile the results from the post later.


:happy: From what I've observed the majority of the people here seems to be from; US, UK, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Ireland and otherwise spread a bit around in Europe. Possibly Mexico and Japan as well (?) But I will stop being annoying now! :laughing:

Oh and I'm from Norway...


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

United States,you know the country that thinks it's the only one in the world.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't expect any of you Americans to have ever heard of it, but I'm from Canada.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Kuja said:


> :happy: From what I've seen the majority of the people here seems to be from; US, UK, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Ireland and otherwise spread a bit around in Europe. Possibly Mexico and Japan as well (?) But I will stop being annoying now! :laughing:
> 
> Oh and I'm from Norway...



I know I made a bad selection but I took the countries with the largest population. And you are not annoying me. I appreciate the correction. What I should have done is left out the poll. There is not enough selections to cover everyone.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Nationality, cultural association, place of birth of half my family and where I live.










Ethnic association, my place of birth and the other side of my family (the motherland.)


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> I don't expect any of you Americans to have ever heard of it, but I'm from Canada.



There is a country called Canada???? really???? it must be very small. I love you guys!!:tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

walkawaysun09 said:


> USA and every other country hates us...sometimes I wish I was a Canadian *looks at the 4 hour drive to the border* Not that bad, is it?


Although that seems to be a common perception, most people outside of the US who are anti-American in some way are usually just opposed to the American government. Even in Iran, US tourists are not treated any different to other tourists, although there are always going to be a minority in most countries who dislike people from the US or other countries.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Although that seems to be a common perception, most people outside of the US who are anti-American in some way are usually just opposed to the American government. Even in Iran, US tourists are not treated any different to other tourists, although there are always going to be a minority in most countries who dislike people from the US or other countries.


We're not anti-American. Most of the people I know cheered when Obama got elected.
(Canadian)


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm from germany :bored:
...roud:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Never before have I had to tick " Other " in a thread about nationality.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am British, mam.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been to Germany. Berlin, there was like 6in of snow. Nice country. Shame about the history.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry everyone, the poll was a bad idea. there was not enough choices. I am clueless as to where most people would be from.


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

i am from Palestine


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Cake said:


> Sorry everyone, the poll was a bad idea. there was not enough choices. I am clueless as to where most people would be from.


Well you should know! :sad:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

List of countries by number of Internet users - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

might be a good start  

see congo is 125 on amount of people who have the internet, but no. 20 on your list. even singapore, a city state with liek 4 million people has more users than congo and thus it is more likely for them to be present here.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

CANADA.
woooooo


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> List of countries by number of Internet users - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> might be a good start
> 
> see congo is 125 on amount of people who have the internet, but no. 20 on your list. even singapore, a city state with liek 4 million people has more users than congo and thus it is more likely for them to be present here.



that would have been a better list. Instead I used the list by population.

List of countries by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Let's not be critical, it was interesting and unusual to find myself in minority.

Just to really foul it all up, I am half Welsh and half Irish by ancestry, was born in Essex (eek! but then only the Brits will understand that), grew up in Wales and live in Devon.


I am a woman of the West.....:tongue:


----------



## spg565 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am from New Zealand


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Umm ... born in Britain, grew up in Australia, have recently acquired Canadian citizenship (having lived here 8-9 years)

ahhh Canadian/Australian/British (or should I say Australian/Canadian/British?)

so definitely 'other'


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Canada.

So... 'other.' :crazy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry I'm going to have to say it ever though it's a given by now, thread fail! 
Oh I'm originally from other but now I'm currently living in other.
Yeah...... UK and Australia have bulk people!!!!!!! o_0


----------



## Sunflower (Mar 31, 2010)

Cake said:


> Sorry everyone, the poll was a bad idea. there was not enough choices. I am clueless as to where most people would be from.


Don't be so down on yourself! I think it was a cool idea! It's been interesting to see where others are located. (Explains why the posts are "slower" when I'm on and I have to keep catching up from the previous 24 hours! :crazy

It was also interesting to find out that Australia was at 51 on the population list. I keep forgetting that even though land-wise we are big, we are only living around the edges! :laughing:

Oh, I almost forget - I'm from Australia, although I do have English Aunts and Grandparents on one side of my family. Maybe that explains my longing for winter and my desire to see snow...


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

walkawaysun09 said:


> USA and every other country hates us...sometimes I wish I was a Canadian *looks at the 4 hour drive to the border* Not that bad, is it?


i don't hate you. i wish all brits were as nice as you, whenever i meet american tourists they're always so friendly roud:

you put in "congo" but not united kingdom .. im hungry.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

U.S.A.! U.S.A.!

sorry.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

walkawaysun09 said:


> USA and every other country hates us...sometimes I wish I was a Canadian *looks at the 4 hour drive to the border* Not that bad, is it?


Funny you mention,

There's no Canada on the poll, or England, or Ireland, or Wales, or Scotland, or the Netherlands, or South Africa, or Australia, or New Zealand... hmmm, must be an USA made poll...
:blushed:


----------



## Funky President (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, that's such a random poll... :happy: Didn't know there were actually that many people in Vietnam or Bangladesh...
I'm Dutch, but as far as all these Americans are concerned, I can pretend I'm German :wink:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm from what, we don't speak English.



(USA)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> I'm from what, we don't speak English.
> 
> 
> 
> (USA)


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

alfreda said:


> Let's not be critical, it was interesting and unusual to find myself in minority.
> 
> Just to really foul it all up, I am half Welsh and half Irish by ancestry, was born in Essex (eek! but then only the Brits will understand that), grew up in Wales and live in Devon.
> 
> ...


I was born in Essex too! LOL...no stilletto jokes please! I'm a southerner but moved up north and down south.

I am British born Chinese.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I like that you've got Germany but not Italy, France, Spain and such :tongue:.

Engleesh here.


----------



## Feor (Jan 9, 2010)

France..Hopefully not for much longer, though


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

Saying as we all speak ENGLISH on this board, I would've started with the most populated _English-speaking_ countries, followed by the countries where a lot of people speak English AND use the internet. But whatever...

I find it amusing that I probably know a lot more about the US then most Americans - we share a common culture in so many ways, and yet they often forget we even exist. Sigh... :wink:

I. Am. CANADIAN.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

Soon-to-be Canadian and a BNO.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

UK ---> England...


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

More specifically,










(Alberta). And here's the coat of arms for my home city:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Kuja said:


> Captain obvious reporting in:
> I think a lot of the countries you listed there are going to remain at 0 :tongue:. While US + Other will be high...


Hi, Captain Obvious! I like your graffiti.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## sloe djinn (Apr 7, 2010)

What country you from? They speak English in 'what'? ENGLISH, MOTHA******, DO YOU SPEAK IT!???


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Up North...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Banjo said:


> Canada is in _America_. :wink:


No, it's in North America.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

couldn't resist....


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> And to be more precise -


ooh, i want to ask you things now... i've known some people from ireland (including an IRA supporter :mellow but never met anyone from northern ireland... i'm curious about your perspective on the divide!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

kangaroo said:


> ooh, i want to ask you things now... i've known some people from ireland (including an IRA supporter :mellow but never met anyone from northern ireland... i'm curious about your perspective on the divide!


Sorry, but's that's the English flag - the Northern Irish flag is very similar but the cross is an X rather than a +.


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Sorry, but's that's the English flag - the Northern Irish flag is very similar but the cross is an X rather than a +.


ack! how embarrassing... sorry about the mistake. :blushed:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

kangaroo said:


> ack! how embarrassing... sorry about the mistake. :blushed:


That's fine, I probably should have stated which country it was.


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bangladesh, Congo, but no Israel? Shame on you!:tongue:


----------



## Banjo (Apr 25, 2010)

Israel has a smaller population than Sweden
:sad:


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

Estonia. It's in Europe. Eastern-Europe. Next to Russia. Below Finland. One of the Baltic countries. THE best of Baltic countries. 

Rings a bellll, anyone? : 'D


----------



## Jonny0207 (Apr 27, 2010)

I know Estonia. Really though, you should've put Israel and Sweden on the list. Perhaps smaller, but western countries with easy access to internet


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I don't expect any of you Americans to have ever heard of it, but I'm from Canada.


are you kidding me? i want to defect over to your place. :happy:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Other's starting to kick America's ass. Step it up, Red, White, and Blue!

We have somebody from Ethiopia, but nobody from China? WTF? :crazy: I wonder if the Chinese government has PC firewalled.


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow - it was a bit strange to tick "other".

I live in the uninhabited north and I live in a igloo so presently I'm homeless. But we have high speed internet for some reason...:tongue:

But seriously...I am French Canadian (Acadian to be precise) and if you've been here long enough there is a bit of first nations in all of us!


----------

